# New tank...help please?!



## emily (Apr 4, 2007)

I am just starting out with a new 10 gallon, could anyone help me out with what kind of fish I could put in it. I know I can only have small ones, are there are slightly bigger ones than tetras I could put in it? Thanks....


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

maybe a couple dwarf puffers??


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

put 10 cherry shrimp in it and start a farm you can sell them for $3 each and you can fit around 100 in a 10g


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

...any of the smaller tetras should be fine...they're a bit bigger though...maybe only have 5-6 in your 10g...

I have long-finned rosy tetras...very pretty...


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm preferential to cherry barbs myself. They are pretty hardy, small, peaceful and are fun to watch. I've got some barbs in my tank and they have all sorts of fun playing school tag across the tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Emily.:wave:

Here are a few I can think. Neon tetras, lemon tetras, beacon tetras, corydoras, otos and hatchetfish(cover glass is needed as they are jumpers).


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

10 gallons is too tight for most fish. On the face of it, cherry barbs look like they might fit, but they really need more swimming room than a 10 gallon affords. If you are interested in barbs, the only ones that will thrive (as opposed to survive) in a 10 gallon are Jae Barbs and Burmese Lipstick Barbs, neither of which I have ever seen for sale.

This is about the 6th time I've seen this thread. I am seriously considering putting together a list of fish that can work in a 10 gallon or smaller tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tophat665 said:


> 10 gallons is too tight for most fish. On the face of it, cherry barbs look like they might fit, but they really need more swimming room than a 10 gallon affords. If you are interested in barbs, the only ones that will thrive (as opposed to survive) in a 10 gallon are Jae Barbs and Burmese Lipstick Barbs, neither of which I have ever seen for sale.


Knew this is coming.:blueshake: :wink2:


> This is about the 6th time I've seen this thread. I am seriously considering putting together a list of fish that can work in a 10 gallon or smaller tank.


You're pretty observant.:bluelaugh:

Why not? Not a bad idea at all. I might even consider making it a 'sticky'.:mrgreen: :wink2: If only to save him from overwork of same replies.:quiet:


----------



## Reun (Apr 4, 2007)

for someone relatively new to aquarium keeping...tetras...small ones...embers or neons...cheap...fairly harty...small...easy. Buy at least 6 of the same kind of embers,neons,or cardinals...bam...you are done. Its easy, schools of 6+ of the same kind of fish. because of the small bioload you could prolly keep 12 of them and have no problems.

I wouldnt reccomend Danios or hatchets or other tetras, as they are fairly active, and even though the smaller tetras are active swimmers, the little ones(cardinals,neons,embers) are around 1" instead of 2" or bigger.

if that isnt enough, throw a few snails in and everyone is happy.

The other option is a couple male fancy guppies(very messy, cant keep more than two with a group of say 6 embers) and 6 neons or other small tetras. now you have fish that hang out at the bottom to middle of the tank(tetras) and a couple surface fish (guppies).

case closed!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

i get the impression youre thinking about schooling fish, however, if youre not, a betta would be lovely in a 10g and would be able to really stretch his fins and be showy


----------



## Reun (Apr 4, 2007)

while a 10 gallon is plenty of room and wont stress the tank(as in never have to worry about nitrate levels), a beta tends to be a little boring all by his lonesome in big tanks. Dont get me wrong, I love the beta in my 29 gallon, he is a very beautifull centerpiece fish, but he doesnt do to much at all, he just sits up at the top of the tank looking pretty...my lemon tetras are where the action is at...or my cherry barbs...they are fun to watch.

So, thats why I made my suggestion of small tetras and snails or guppies with tetras. very fun to watch, yet wont stress the tanks bio load too much.

I would say ember or neon tetras in a school of 5 with a beta, but with that small of fish, the odds of them getting bullied and killed by the betta are a bit too much to warrant putting really any other fish in a 10 gallon with a beta...


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

juliewiegand said:


> i get the impression youre thinking about schooling fish, however, if youre not, a betta would be lovely in a 10g and would be able to really stretch his fins and be showy


I've got a betta in a 5.5 (Steely Dan) and a betta in a 10 (Bruce the Shark). Of the two, Dan is the more active. He really is master of his tank, builds his nest in the floating riccia, and flares at his reflection from time to time. Bruce knocks around that 10 like a BB in a kettledrum. I need to get him some tankmates (some small cories and some ottos). If I were thinking about it now, I'd have silicon sealed some needlepoint netting down the middle of the tank, sewed java moss to both sides of it, and put two bettas in there.


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon, I have had issues figuring out which fish to put in, but I have figured it out. Corys are always a good idea, I have melini corys, they are small, I think they only grow to 2". I also have black neon tetras, with just a school of those you could fit in 15 max of them, they have very small bioload and the biggest of mine isnt even 2" yet. I also have black skirt tetras, I would suggest 4 or 5 of those, of just them, as they get big. Mine are still just 2", but my friend some 4" ones. Tetras are the way to go with a 10 gallon, you can fit more in and they are good starter fish.


----------

